# Pairing 6D with Mac running OS X 10.8.2



## Badger (Dec 21, 2012)

Has anyone been able to pair their 6D with a mac running Mountain Lion over Wi-Fi? I can't seem to get it to work and this time, I actually read the manual. This isn't a must have for me, but I thought I would try it for fun. Now I'm just frustrated. I can't tell if the WFTPairing software is actually running or not. 
I would appreciate any help. 
Thanks.


----------



## Badger (Dec 22, 2012)

Figured it out (Canon, the manual SUCKS on this point)

If you are on a Mac, and you install all the Canon software, the WFT Pairing Software will not be put on your dock with all the other Canon software, you have to find it on your computer. (Applications/Canon Utilities/EOS Utility/WFTPairing).

Once you find the WFTPairing software, double click on it. (This is what got me confused and frustrated) Nothing will seem to happen and there is no icon on the dock to suggest you are running an application or that anything has happened. What has in fact happened, is that you have launched a utility that now allows your computer to pair with the camera. The only indication that this as happened is a small brown icon of a camera that will show up in the upper right corner of your screen (by the time, Date and Wi-Fi icon if your have them showing). 

When that icon shows up, you can click on it, and it is from there, you can select your camera. 

I will tell you, having the camera tethered to the computer wirelessly...priceless. Now, if I can just get it to connect to Lightroom for wireless importing, I will be thrilled.


----------



## prjkt (Dec 25, 2012)

Try seeing if Lightroom has a hot folders option


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Does the WFTP software come free with the camera or is that extra? I have a new 6D and I can't use the setup on the EOS Utility for the Web, FB, YouTube. It gives me an SSL Certificate Error running Mountain Lion.


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 25, 2012)

Badger said:


> Figured it out (Canon, the manual SUCKS on this point)
> 
> If you are on a Mac, and you install all the Canon software, the WFT Pairing Software will not be put on your dock with all the other Canon software, you have to find it on your computer. (Applications/Canon Utilities/EOS Utility/WFTPairing).
> 
> ...



I hate this design - Brother does it on their multi-function printers.... Like I am expected to look up in the finder bar - at least do a popup and point up to where it is - it's always the top right of the primary monitor...


----------



## Badger (Dec 26, 2012)

Bearcat1 said:


> Does the WFTP software come free with the camera or is that extra? I have a new 6D and I can't use the setup on the EOS Utility for the Web, FB, YouTube. It gives me an SSL Certificate Error running Mountain Lion.



The software is free and included with the camera. I haven't tried the FB & YouTube functions. Did you note the updated firmware for uploading video? There was a problem with the firmware that shipped with the camera.


----------

